# What can I get my sister for Christmas?



## ferny

I don't like asking this. I'd much rather think of something myself. But I'm stumped. It's my sister's birthday on 27th November. I've got her a Lindt cup and saucer with two bars of chocolate to make a cup of hot chocolate and a Piglet and Pooh musical ornament. It may not sound like a lot. But I'm much more into getting something that will be appreciated than spending lots of money of something that won't be. Hopefully, she'll like this. She should do. But anyway...
For Christmas so far I've got her a Piglet or Pooh fluffy hot water bottle (I'm not sure which, one is from me the other from my mum. We couldn't decide who should give what so she wrapped it up and I chose one), a box of Eden and a tub of Thorntons hot chocolate flakes. It's turning into a tradition where I get her some hot chocolate. I have done for the last few years. I want to get her a little something else. But I really can't think of anything.

She's a physiotherapist at the local hospital. She sort of has a slight interest in art and considered going on a course. But she didn't because her friend couldn't get the time off work (use your own thoughts here folks). She's got arty stuff from my mum anyway. But other than that, she doesn't have an interest in anything. Apart from reading but I've given books before and not knowing the first thing about books (depending on my mood I've either proud or ashamed to admit I've not read a proper fiction book in my entire life) it isn't that easy. Plus, once you've read a book there isn't much left to do with it.

So, can anyone throw out some ideas for me?


----------



## mygrain

How about a gift certifiacte to a spa for a free massage or something relaxing. My sister works at  bank, has two kids that are always hopped up on sugar, a husband that works 7 days a week, so needless to says she's real busy and real tired. Two years ago I gave her a gift certificate for a free massage at a local spa and now she expects it every year and hounds me until she knows that what she's getting.


----------



## Canon Fan

There is always a gift certificate to amazon.com otherwise?


----------



## Luminosity

I say the gift certificate for a massage is a great idea .......for one. I know its something I would love to get because its not usually something one stops and does for oneself usually, so to speak . 
Yet if someone *gives* you a certificate for one then its lovvvvvvely ...she'll walk out feeling so niccccce and languid and makin a lil promise to herself to get one more often ...:goodvibe: 

Other then that .... does she love to read ? If so ..... and if you dont know exactly what book she would like ... again a gift certificate at the local bookstore is good.


----------



## ferny

Can't gift certificates be seen as a cop-out? It'll feel a bit like giving money. I don't know, I'd want something more personal. There are also personal feelings I have about that. I won't go into it but I'll say that certain people who should care about you in my family have been known to give out money because it means they don't have to get to know you and leave it at that.
I love the idea of the spa. But I don't think she'd go unless her best mate went to. No way would she go on her own. Are you starting to see the problems I'm having trying to think of something?  If only she showed interesting in *something* I'd have somewhere to start. :?
Something will probably catch my eye when I'm not looking.

Hmm... Whilst I was reading the preview of this post I had a thought. Maybe I could look into getting some home spa type stuff thingies. So she could pamper herself when she wants to. She's forever buying stuff from Lush. Last year I got her, amoungst other things, loads of those bath bomb things. :mrgreen:


----------



## Luminosity

I dont think a gift certificate is a cop -out matey ...It comes down to how ya think about em personally I guess....
I actually like em ... it means I can choose what I *really* want ....

Other then that .... Lush sounds good .... its a cool place ....or The Body Shop ....( pricier then Lush tho ).


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

How about a life size nuddy photo of me?


----------



## mygrain

hmmm. does she drink coffee... a cappuchino maker would be cool...err warm...


----------



## ferny

Nope. Not a coffee drinker.   

I'm think of making a ton of bath bombs for her. I can add all sorts of girly crap in them. I just need some citric acid. The proper stuff in the brown bottles. Not a bottle of Jif lemon. Were can I get that? A Chemist? How much would it be to?

I've been told she has finally thought of something she might like. 

Doesn't mean she'll get it though.


----------

